# Arizona Goatowner checking in



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

At the The GTOforum Team's invitation, I'm checking in to the Southwest discussion forum.

I live in Phoenix, AZ, and own a YellowJacket M6. We bought it in March. My "modifications" consist of 3M clear film on the vulnerable areas, Mobil 1 oil cap replacement of "stock" cap and coordinating plate (also actually using Mobil 1 10W30, as well), window tinting film, and four coats of Zaino polishes.

Ours was built in December '03, so I had the "thunk in the trunk" retrofit and re-tightening of clutch pressure plate-to-flywheel bolts.

Happy New Year!

arty


----------



## Jetboy (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm also in Phoenix, 101 and Cave Creek area, Barbados A4. I've only seen two other GTO's on the road so far. From the looks of the inventory on Buy Power they have been selling the last few months so I hope to see a few more. I'll probably make it to Pavilions after the Barrett Jackson frenzy is over in January.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

capra2d said:


> At the The GTOforum Team's invitation, I'm checking in to the Southwest discussion forum.
> 
> I live in Phoenix, AZ, and own a YellowJacket M6. We bought it in March. My "modifications" consist of 3M clear film on the vulnerable areas, Mobil 1 oil cap replacement of "stock" cap and coordinating plate (also actually using Mobil 1 10W30, as well), window tinting film, and four coats of Zaino polishes.
> 
> ...


I am stunned to hear that the vette motor does not come with MOBIL 1 in it,,,I use it in all my vehicles,,,and if I lived where it was really cold or hot,,It should be mandatory!! I guess the first thing I do is dump the oil!!! Trying to find a good price on an Impule blue A4,,rare in California!!


----------



## gto12 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey guys,
Impulse blue A4 owner here. I live in north phoenix. Me and my dad both have the same car so if you ever see 2 blue gtos cruising together it's probably us. Hope to meet you guys sometime at the pavillions or maybe at some drag races.

gto12
Anthony


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey everyone… I’m surprised that not more Az Goat owner have checked in. 

We have a Yellow M6 in Paradise Valley/North Phoenix area. Yellow calipers, FRC, and intake. 

We’re new to this forum so be easy on us….

arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, hopefully it will help you as much as it's helped me!!! :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Is this it for AZ Goats owners???????????


----------



## FASTRICE (Oct 29, 2004)

I Live In Mesa Torrid Red A4 Stock Fastrice Is The Plate Love The Car. Had It Out At The West Course At Firebird Last Friday And It Was Pretty Decent Out There Tore The Right Side Tires Up A Bit But Will Probably Get New Wheels And Tires For It Soon See You Guys Around Maybe At The Pavillions?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Any of you AZ desert rats going to the Dyno Day on May 7th at Pro Dyno?????? They are probably going to Pavilions that night too.....
arty: arty: 
Sounds like lots of fun.......


----------



## gto12 (Dec 26, 2004)

anmracing said:


> Any of you AZ desert rats going to the Dyno Day on May 7th at Pro Dyno?????? They are probably going to Pavilions that night too.....
> arty: arty:
> Sounds like lots of fun.......


Me and my dad will be there. Mine will probably be the one that we run since I have more hp due to the h/c package.

gto12
Anthony


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

gto12 said:


> Me and my dad will be there. Mine will probably be the one that we run since I have more hp due to the h/c package.
> 
> gto12
> Anthony



You have a PM.......


----------



## gto12 (Dec 26, 2004)

replied.


----------



## scottsven (Oct 8, 2004)

*Phoenix Area GTO Club*

Hi Fellow Phoenix area GTO Owners, Old and new. Support your local club, The Cactus GTO Club, Inc. An enthusiast club made up of classic GTO and New GTO owners alike. 

We meet every last Wednesday of the month at Denny's, 143 and University - Tempe. Everyone is welcome to attend.

Check out our site for more info - http://www.cactusgto.com

Have a GREAT day! :seeya: 

Scott Svenheim
Secretary - Cactus GTO Club
[email protected]


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Pavilions on a slow night...



Pics hosted by Imageshack.us


----------



## scottsven (Oct 8, 2004)

*Hey Nice pics...*

Hey, thanks....great pics. I especially like the yellow one! :cool 

Was a good night....and a good Pontiac showing. 

Local GTO owners...don't forget, from now on...the second Saturday of the month at the Pavilions in Scottsdale is always....PONTIAC NIGHT!!! 

See ya there!


----------



## Wolf12 (May 9, 2005)

*Another AZ GTO (Scottsdale)*

I have an '05 Midnight Blue GTO m6


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Wolf12 said:


> I have an '05 Midnight Blue GTO m6


Gotta' do the Pavilions with us sometime..... We don't get out there to often but its fun to do.... Who all is going to Firebird on Oct. 7th???? I'll be there and I hope I don't make of fool of myself at the light.....

Edit: BTW, welcome to the forum...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Family Man*

I'm a Zonie Goat-owner, too, but I'm afraid my nights and weekends are fully taken up by obligations to my wife, two young boys and the duties of being a suburban homeowner (lawn mowing, hedge trimming, kids' sports activities, ASU football games, etc.). I'm afraid my GTO enthusiasm is pretty much restricted to the joys of commuting to work and back.

But it _would_ be fun to get up the the Pavilions now and then, time permitting.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Heya Everyone! New 04 Silver GTO owner here. Just checking in.


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

az owner - down in tucson though.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 21, 2005)

Another new one here, Impulse blue/blue/6M '05. North Phoenix (Cave Creek/101 area)


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Have any of you Zonies been here yet? 

http://www.azclubgto.com/

It's all Az GTO owners. Check 'em out.....

Oh, welcome to the forum...... arty:


----------

